# Help with bathroom



## elvis2010 (Sep 30, 2009)

We want to paint our bathroom. It is a very small bathroom.

We are on a very tight budget since I lost my job in 2007 and have not been able to find steady work yet. Things will get better this winter but until then I we just want to make our bathroom look nicer and a little bigger. Next year when things are good we are going to tile the floor and shower/bath.

Can someone give us suggestions on how to paint or what else we can do to update our bathroom an a tiny budget? We bought the house in 2006 and have done little to it since moving in. The colour of the bathroom disgusts us.

Thanks.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Well I think some cheerier paint color in there with some accents in towels and the shower curtain could help. You can upload your photo, mask it off, and paint it virtually if you have the time. 

http://www.benjaminmoore.com/bmpswe.../app_personal_color_viewer&_pageLabel=fh_home


----------



## KlintP (Sep 21, 2009)

I'd go with a light, soft color to make the space feel bigger. 

Also, you could go with a pedistal sink or wall-mounted sink, though you might not want to give up the storage.

Consider a new light fixture. You might be able to find one on Craigslist.


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

I would pick a colour off of the tiles to paint the walls.

Also some light sheer type window treatment would look good.

There are also some very nice wallpaper that you can put up.

There are some really inexpensive mirrors without the frame that you can place beside the windows that would give you the illusion of more space.

Large pieces of artwork on the wall?

Good luck.


----------



## elvis2010 (Sep 30, 2009)

Thank you all for your suggestions so far. yummy mummy, I told my wife wall paper in our house is grounds for divorce!


----------



## ColorMyWorld (Oct 2, 2009)

Down the line, if you decide to replace the vanity and go with a wall mounted one like KlintP suggested, I think something like this would look nice and provide a little storate.


----------



## ColorMyWorld (Oct 2, 2009)

If you keep the white wall tile, which I personally like, I'd go with a floor that blends in with the white better. That will make the space look bigger.

Also, a larger mirror over the sink would help a lot. If that's a medicine cabinet, you could find a larger one to use that maybe doesn't have such a large frame. The bigger the mirror, the better in making the space feel bigger.


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

Colourmyworld
I love that wall hung sink. When we did our powder room I also wanted a wall hung sink, but the contractor made a mistake and we eventually had to get a pedestal which I really don't like. 

One day, I will change it. I just have to learn how to hang it to the wall.
The contractor said that the wall could not hold the wall hung sink.
Whatever that means........


----------



## diy'er on LI (Jul 6, 2009)

for a really tight budget:

remove the storage cabinet above the toilet (closes in the space and it isn't the best having all those containers on display). Also, I think I might see another storage-like item just to the right of the mirror? possibly remove that too.... Instead, invest in storage containers to put in the cabinet. 

Then paint! the walls could be a light grey color with a smidge of taupe to it (to complement your floor). The cabinet color could be toned down with paint too.... I would do a taupe (this time, more beige and less grey). 

add a few fluffy white towels and voila!

If you can spare another $75 or so, I would next invest in an updated light fixture. something contemporary... chrome with white glass....


----------



## jameson12 (Feb 2, 2010)

*Go with light colors - we had a BLACK bathroom*

We had a black bathroom. We called it the black hole! It had (I'm not kidding) a black toilet, black countertop, black sink, black floor tiles and wallpaper that was predominantly BLACK with some light brown bird design in it. The only light thing in that bathroom was the toilet paper!  Even the door was painted black! It was also a very tiny room - or appeared to be.

Since it was a guest bathroom, we painted over the wallpaper. It has been years and no problems, mainly because a guest bathroom doesn't have high humidity. You might want to put light or trendy wallpaper in there or just go with a nice, light color. We went with a very pale green since we were stuck with the black tiles. http://www.associatedcontent.com/article/2653161/can_i_paint_over_my_bathrooms_wallpaper.html

That link should show info similar to what we used. You CAN paint over wallpaper!


----------

